# JCI - Jiancheng International Group



## System (22 October 2015)

JC International Group Limited provides a complete workforce solution for construction projects, with a particular focus on international and domestic construction projects undertaken by PRC state-owned enterprises (SOEs).

It is anticipated that JCI will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://www.jcigroup.com.au


----------



## System (13 December 2018)

On December 12th, 2018, JC International Group Limited changed its name to Jiancheng International Group Limited.


----------

